
Show HN: GetPaywall – Put a paywall in 5 minutes - iapi
https://getpaywall.com/p/home
======
Gys
Needs some screenshots of websites using this solution. Some customer
testimonials would be nice as well. To make it all a bit more 'real'.

Once you get more customers consider to add a banner with something like 'Used
on xxx websites and made US$ xxx'.

------
abhi_150688
Feature says something about accessing ad-blocking users. What does that mean?

------
userlabs
how it works ? if they change the dns do they need to also hosting ?

------
dev_marcus
How is it different from existing paywall players like piano

~~~
iapi
We have a network based approach were all you need to do is change the dns
entries of your website's to put your site behind the paywall no coding or
programming changes required.

------
stev3n_
Awesome stuff.

